# Connect 2 tvs in different rooms to 1 Directv Tivo receiver



## cosmo (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a DirecTV Tivo receiver in one room that is rarely used. I would like to be able to watch the same Directv programming in another room of the house without adding a second receiver. All my wiring is home run in the basement so it would be easy to make the connections if I knew what other equipment I needed. Right now, the satellite signal is fed into an 8 port Multiswitch with 4 open ports for more connections. Can I use a splitter to send the same signal to 2 TVs? A second multiswitch? I realize that both TVs will have to watch the same programs, but I am OK with that. Can anyone give me clear instructions on how I can accomplish this "sharing" of one DirectTV Tivo with 2 separate TVs? Thanks


----------



## DavidO (Sep 7, 2000)

I do that right now. I have two coax cables from the dish to the DTivo. I have a third coax that connects the DTivo to a TV in another room. I tune that TV to channel 3, and whatever is showing on the DTivo is showing on the 2nd TV. I didn't bother with setting up a remote, I have to physically walk back to the DTivo to control it.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a directv receiver in my office hooked up to Beyond TV. Out of the D* receiver I have a splitter sending a signal to a tv in my garage. I bought a FireFly RF remote and I am able to change channels from the garage. Works ok for now. 

But the key is the 2-way splitter and tuning your tv to channel 3 or 4 depending on your reveiver. Connect the splitter to the "TV out" of the receiver and connect 1 wire to the existing tv and the other wire to the second tv. You don't have to touch the multi-switch.


----------



## cosmo (Nov 24, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. I will give it a try tomorrow once I get a splitter.


----------



## Dodge boy (Apr 7, 2006)

I have mine connected differently, I run the rca jacks to one input on my TV, the other set I run to my Amp.... fiber-optic audio for theater sound and also to record dmx to tape or to record to VCR, an run the coax down thru the basement and back up in the kitchen, to a small 13 in. TV on my fridge. That way I get the best sound in the Living room but don't miss any of the game while making a snack.


----------

